# Gremmy's Gear



## gremmy (Dec 19, 2009)

1. Denon AVR 590
2. Mid 1990s era Klipch Epic CF2 Reference 5.1 system (CF2 mains, SW15 sub)
3. Berkline 808 home theater recliners
4. PS3
5. XBOX 360
6. Sony VPL-VW50 front projector
7. 96 inch Carada Brilliant White front projection screen


----------

